# Vistana resort



## STEVIE (Feb 14, 2006)

I have noticed that frequently E-bay has Vistana Resort units for auction.  I have also seen that quite a few of them are in their newest area the Cascades.  Why are so many of the newer units offered for auction?  Also, If one of these newer units were won by auction, would you be guaranteed the Cascades when you made your reservation, or could you be put into an older section? I'm really interested in this, so please respond if you have any insight.  Thankyou, Sue


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 14, 2006)

If it specifically states CASCADES RENTAL in the auction, then most likely you will end up in the Cascades section.  I own at Cascades and if I rented my week on ebay, I know that the buyer would be guaranteed to get Cascades.

If I were you, I would contact the seller and make sure it is in fact already a confirmed reservation.  And if it's not and you have your choice of dates, make sure the seller owns in Cascades so you can get that unit.


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't mean renting. I am interested in purchasing.


----------



## leejaime97 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you purchase in the Cascades, you will get the Cascades, unless you use an exchange company, then it is up to the exchange company...you can make requests but the requests are not guaranteed...


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 16, 2006)

susgar said:
			
		

> I don't mean renting. I am interested in purchasing.



If they are selling you CASCADES, then you will be buying Cascades.  To prove it before you buy, I would ask them to show me something proving to me exactly what they own.

And also remember that if you buy Cascades RESALE, you will not be part of SVN.


----------

